
Show HN: Pic.Hance – Instantly Enhance Your Photos - bilater
https://pichance.com/
======
yjhoney
Went to the site, excited to try it, then gave up after the login screen.

Would it be possible to have a section for me to upload images to see the
effect first? If I like it, I will create an account (presumably to save the
images I upload).

I could see people being willing to pay for API access to this too to enhance
pictures for others.

Seems like alot of potential, but again I gave up after I realized there's no
way to try this out without creating an account.

One thing that also irked me is that you are asking for tips in addition to
requiring me to login / create an account:
[https://pichance.com/donate/](https://pichance.com/donate/)

I think that is asking alot from your users before even letting them try out
the technology.

